# Newair CC-300 available @ Amazon & Home depot



## sensoro (Jan 22, 2015)

I noticed the Newair CC-300 which is normally 449 on amazon, became available at home Depot for 404. Air and Water price matched them thankfully. 

So if you were on the edge on that one. New Air seems responsive and the cost is coming down.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Been thinking about one of these...thanks for enabling! You'll fit in nicely here. :mrgreen:


----------



## sensoro (Jan 22, 2015)

Anything I can do to facilitate a greater level cighordom


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been eye-balling this for my 2nd wineador. I don't want to wait 6 months again to get drawers. Only thing is I planned on stacking it with my Newair 280 and my OCD probably won't allow 2 different looking units put together. I wish they would make 280's with the pre-made drawers/shelves.


----------



## Upstatemax (Jan 11, 2015)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I have been eye-balling this for my 2nd wineador. I don't want to wait 6 months again to get drawers. Only thing is I planned on stacking it with my Newair 280 and my OCD probably won't allow 2 different looking units put together. I wish they would make 280's with the pre-made drawers/shelves.


John Nelson is running much quicker than 6 months.

I contacted him a few weeks ago and I should have my new drawers for my 281 by the end of February...

[email protected]

If you want shoot him an email and he will let you know a time frame and pricing.


----------



## sensoro (Jan 22, 2015)

Also there is a site called custommade dot com which allows you to post the job you want done and craftsmen will bid on the gig or give you advice on getting it done. Many times there are craftsmen on there with the thing you want already being made. In the case of drawers probably not but you would be able to select who to build them based on all the factors that are important to you. I had a custom cherry table built with a live edge and the craftsmen that built were only an hour away and did it at the same price india would have built it for big box stores with an inferior wood. Its a good place to check out, especially with all the customizations that get done by the owners of this hobby.


----------



## c95035 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have the newair cc-100 and it works great


----------



## CapnSteev (Feb 27, 2016)

Update:

I just purchased a Newair CC-300 and found that at the moment (in SoCal anyway) that Walmart, Home Depot and Air/Water are all the same at about $388 [Amazon and others were at $449]. Got mine from Home Depot....figured it was quicker & easier to return there, if needed, while picking up some 2X4's.....ha! The unit is now being advertised as either a cigar humidor....the thing arrived at my front door in two days!

Anyway, the company must be listening and making some improvements from the first posts I saw. The cedar drawers and shelves are decent.....no odd or plastic smell at all inside.....just a humongous cedar smell which is great. The drain hold has a small plastic cover on the interior.....nice blue light inside. It looks great.

My recent experience with operation: Upon being turned on and running for 3 days with KL....the temp was reading 67 on the unit and the interior digital temp/hygrometer I put in reads same temp and now Rh of 68. I set it for a temp of 70 (no cigars in it yet) and it inched to that temp perfectly after another day. The watered KL brought the unit to 73 Rh. As some others have talked about...at night the room temp drops to 64 and the unit temp drops to the same temp for some reason. The unit stayed at that same 64 all morning which bugged me....so I set the unit's temp up to 75 and the unit slowly moved upwards.....then I re-set the temp to 70.....where the unit settled to (verified by my own digital temp/hygrometer). I can see I'm going to have to play with this a bit.....and it will probably continue to drop temp on colder nights. Well see what happens.....looks very nice and the seal seems solid.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Just saw it for $388 on Amazon. Prime eligible. It's on my wish list!


- MG


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I have been eye-balling this for my 2nd wineador. I don't want to wait 6 months again to get drawers. Only thing is I planned on stacking it with my Newair 280 and my OCD probably won't allow 2 different looking units put together. I wish they would make 280's with the pre-made drawers/shelves.


I was in the same boat, bought my first cc280 in November and started running out of room and wanted to get another one. Ended up getting the AW280e and replaced the wine racks with cedar shelves as the second is going to be boxes only.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

c95035 said:


> I have the newair cc-100 and it works great


Same here, great little tabletop wineador fora about 250 sticks, I'm starting to play around with maybe adding some lighting to it. I'll also look into some LED strips but may be more trouble that it's worth.


----------



## Techy1 (May 16, 2017)

*Newair CC-100 FYI*

*FYI...* The* Newair CC-100* defaults the thermostat back to the lowest temp setting of 64F when the power is interrupted... just a heads up ... I thought my unit was defective, glad that wasn't the case! :surprise:


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

I have the Whynter CHC 251S and the Whynter CHC 122BD Elite and they work perfectly had the both versions of New Air and they were absolutely terrible had condensation issues reason for the drain holes in the Whynter units I've had now quite some time in which they have no drain holes haven't had any condensation issues didn't have the plastic smell cedar drawers are available on amazon construction is to notch in my opinion of having both brands hands down Whynter has been a much better product!!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

